# B.o.v.



## Edwin Billingsworth (Oct 27, 2008)

Can someone please let me know what a B.O.V. is?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

B.O. on these kinds of sites means "Bug Out". In general terms, it means to get away.

B.O.V. = Bug Out Vehicle
B.O.K. (or) B.O.B. = Bug Out Kit <> Bug Out Bag
B.O.S. = Bug Out Shelter <> Bug Out Supplies

Depending on the usage, you can probably figure it out.


----------

